# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  Sergio Oliva the MYTH

## ibiza69

The Myth, better than Arnold , maybe, too bad he was banned by the ifbb because he competed in a non ifbb sactioned event. the weiders were just afraid he would beat Arnold. :Strong Smiley:

----------


## ibiza69

1

----------


## ibiza69

2

----------


## ibiza69

3

----------


## ibiza69

4

----------


## ibiza69

5

----------


## ibiza69

6

----------


## ibiza69

7

----------


## ibiza69

8

----------


## Ocnorb36

that's a tough one ibiza69---cuts in his legs size/cut of calves looks just slightly inferior to "The Oak"---but man what a show down that would have been-----both wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy ahead of their time---

----------


## ibiza69

9

----------


## ibiza69

> _Originally posted by Ocnorb36_ 
> *that's a tough one ibiza69---cuts in his legs size/cut of calves looks just slightly inferior to "The Oak"---but man what a show down that would have been-----both wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy ahead of their time---*


you ain't seen nothin' yet bro

----------


## ibiza69

10

----------


## ibiza69

11

----------


## ibiza69

12

----------


## ibiza69

13

----------


## ibiza69

14

----------


## ibiza69

15

----------


## ibiza69

16

----------


## ibiza69

17

----------


## ibiza69

18

----------


## ibiza69

19

----------


## ibiza69

20

----------


## Umberto

He was AWESOME, ahead of his time

I believe he was better than Lee Haney, and could have easily been mr. olympia even in the 80's

----------


## ibiza69

recent sergio oliva pic

----------


## cube

sergio is amazing. i don't think anyone will ever come close to matching his upperbody size and tiny waist. was it the 69 olympia where no one else even bothered to compete against him because he was so far ahead of his time?. he dwarfed all the guys who came before him. i bet his triceps and forearms could stand up against any pro today. thanks for posting these pics ibiza69, sergio is a god.

----------


## ibiza69

yes sergio is awsome, definetly one of the greats, him, arnold and dorian are my three favorite BB's of all time. And yes 1969 was the year that all pro bodybuilders boycotted the mr. olympia contest because they had no chance against him. At the 1972 Mr. Olympia in essen germany oliva was screwed out of the Sandow when he placed second to Arnold. After that he was banned from the ifbb because he allegidly competed in a non ifbb sactioned event; it was not until 1984 that he competed again in the ifbb at that years Mr. olympia.

Sergio oliva history

A brief history of Sergio Oliva that appeared in the May 1995 issue of Iron Man magazine follows:

"A native of Cuba, Sergio Oliva was born in Havana on July 4, 1941, and became serious about sports, he frankly admits, as a means to escape from his country and its political system. Since fleeing in a boat through shark-infested waters to a foreign country was not his style, he decided instead to become an international-caliber athlete and seek political asylum while competing abroad. 

That's exactly what he did in 1960, when he was a member of the Cuban weightlifting team at the Pan-American Games in Kingston, Jamaica. After emigrating to the United States, he lived in Miami briefly, then settled in Chicago. Blessed with a remarkable physique to go with his Herculean strength -- he's totaled almost 1,300 pounds in the three Olympic lifts -- he soon switched his allegiance to bodybuilding, and the rest is history. So massive and unbelievable proportioned that someone nicknamed him "the Myth," he tipped the sport of bodybuilding on its ear. In quick succession, he became the first black athlete to win the IFBB Mr. America, Mr. World, Mr. Universe and Mr. Olympia titles. In fact, he won the Olympia three times, in '67, '68 and '69, and many bodybuilding experts feel he should have won in '72, in Essen, Germany, when Arnold Schwarzenegger scored a controversial victory. Sergio's last bodybuilding competition was in 1985, but he still trains seriously, gives seminars and looks only slightly less mythical than in his glory days. 

Now 53, he still lives in Chicago, where he's a member of the Chicago Police Department and a single parent raising son Sergio Jr., 10, and daughter Julia, six. This year he will complete his 19th year with the police department. His rank is patrolman, and yes, he has to have every part of his uniform specially made except for the shoes.

----------


## ECKO 747

Personly I think Sergio and Lou Ferrigno looked way better then Arnold...
Both were bigger, some what better prortioned and symetrical then Arnold... The only thing is that Arnold had the support of weider brothers (who by the way pimped the industry back then and continiue do so today.. exploting bodybuilders worldwide)... But that just my 2 cents worth.

----------


## The French Curler

Sergio was incredible, if you saw him next to Arnold it was funny because they had the same build! Only thing I don't like is the way Sergio's biceps look, and the way he flexes them.

----------


## demetri

Simply amazing.

----------


## retired

Awesome pics, very motivating. I think that Sergio's 1972 form was possibly the best EVER- including today's pros with their 21st century gear and nutrition. In the first few pics his waist looks smaller than his arm and leg circumference. Unbelievable!

----------


## mando

i prefer the look of the late 60 's and mid 70 's just the perfect balance of everything. have you noticed most of the top guys used to train 6on/1off hitting each part twice/three times a week.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
these days the b/b are much bigger but they look like crap and drugs they have to use - gh , insulin ,clen etc.
the average b/b should realize that to get the look of the current top b/b it involves a lot of risks....it would be much true to try to get the look attained by the top b/b back in the 50's and 60's , where gear was played a small part and hard work was the workhorse.

another thing, please don't buy into that overtraining crap too much, it was the only way mike mentzer made a living.
put your body through the hard work and you will be suprized even a natural b/b can be massive.
like lee priest says-there is overtraining jus undereating and underresting.

hope i did'nt offend anyone.-peace.

----------


## tatty

> _Originally posted by demetri_ 
> *Simply amazing.*


Well said.

----------


## BIG GEOFF

without exception the greatest bodybuilder who ever stepped.
but that is just an opinion

----------


## JollySwagman

> _Originally posted by mando_ 
> *i prefer the look of the late 60 's and mid 70 's just the perfect balance of everything. have you noticed most of the top guys used to train 6on/1off hitting each part twice/three times a week.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> these days the b/b are much bigger but they look like crap and drugs they have to use - gh , insulin ,clen etc.
> the average b/b should realize that to get the look of the current top b/b it involves a lot of risks....it would be much true to try to get the look attained by the top b/b back in the 50's and 60's , where gear was played a small part and hard work was the workhorse.
> 
> another thing, please don't buy into that overtraining crap too much, it was the only way mike mentzer made a living.
> put your body through the hard work and you will be suprized even a natural b/b can be massive.
> like lee priest says-there is overtraining jus undereating and underresting.
> 
> hope i did'nt offend anyone.-peace.*




Sergio's training was more HIT than volume

----------


## Wrathchild

> _Originally posted by ECKO 747_ 
> *Personly I think Sergio and Lou Ferrigno looked way better then Arnold...
> Both were bigger, some what better prortioned and symetrical then Arnold... The only thing is that Arnold had the support of weider brothers (who by the way pimped the industry back then and continiue do so today.. exploting bodybuilders worldwide)... But that just my 2 cents worth.*


Couldn't agree more :Clapping Hands:

----------


## zzo18

I'll admit, Sergio had one of the best builds of his day. To say that he and Lou were better than Arnold....I just can't agree with that. Sergio gave Arnold some good competition but Lou, in my opinion, shouldn't have even stepped on the same stage with Arnold...simply no comparison.

----------


## harl

what happened to sergio's arm in one of those pics looks like he has 80 stitches in it?

----------


## retired

more Myth...

----------


## Decoder

I think Serge nubret looked better than the myth and arnold.

----------


## Decoder

serge

----------


## Headbussaz

Sergio has a phenominal physique and I couldn't even imagine what he would have looked like if he used drugs like GH that the pros use today.

----------


## GetNBig

Sorry to ask a silly question, but he was there at the same time arnold was around? When did he get banned? And for how long? Did him and arnolrd ever talk?(like or dislike eachother?) thx

----------


## wrstlr69sdnl

doesnt look like he had the peaks like arnold

----------


## Steele

never thought i would say this but he would blow arnold away in some of those poses

----------


## JohnnyB

# 19 is my favorite


<----------


JohnnyB

----------


## ZachG_85

#11

He is the ONLY person to look that good in that shot. Arms STRAIGHT up and he still has a ridiculous v-taper.

No one has ever matched that.

----------


## JohnnyB

He's the only guy to beat Arnold for The O. Arnold call him the best BBer that ever lived.

JohnnyB

----------


## RON

From reading Arnold's books he's the only BBr that Arnold feared. 







> _Originally posted by Umberto_ 
> *He was AWESOME, ahead of his time
> 
> I believe he was better than Lee Haney, and could have easily been mr. olympia even in the 80's*


Arnold maybe but not in the same class as The Great Lee Haney. Lee is the best there ever was.

----------


## ZachG_85

> _Originally posted by RON_ 
> *
> Arnold maybe but not in the same class as The Great Lee Haney. Lee is the best there ever was.*


Now THAT'S a debate. Haney vs. Sergio, damn.

Sergio has Haney whipped on arms and back. Haney has the delts and chest. Legs are a toss-up.

----------


## retired

Haney whupped Sergio at the Olympia in '84 and '85, but that was not the 1972 version of "The Myth."

Sergio had the best genetics ever.

----------


## Cole Trickle

GREAT pics ibiza.. glad someone agrees that Oliva was the best EVER.. not 1 weak point & yea its sad what the IFBB did to him.. **** white guys just scared of a supremely built black man :Cool: 

PS. Ah Nuld was great but over-rated

----------

